# Appearance



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

I was thinking if I could only change one thing about myself, what that would be. I think almost everybody on the planet has physical flaws of one type or another, with myself certainly being no exception.

I suppose though, with _all_ things considered, I would have to go with the height. Being only 5'7" sticks out a bit like a sore thumb. Although I'm not in Danny Devito's class, 5'9" or 5'10" would be ideal I think. I don't want to be too tall considering I'm slim and have a young-looking face, so I would look pretty awkward if I was 6 feet or over.

Other flaws on my face I would like to be different, but I think the height is most important to me. Wouldn't do anything for SA though, but at least I would look much better. I've had no cosmetic surgery of any kind, but I don't think I would want it. I would rather have people see the real me instead of an artificial version of myself.

I tried to think of all the commonly-accepted options for the poll.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Since I'm tall and extremely good looking, I chose eyes. My vision is getting pretty bad.

Well, I am tall, anyway! :lol


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Extremely good-looking? lol. I don't believe I've ever seen a pic of you before. But don't worry. I'm only curious, not gay or anything.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

noseeeeeee


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Every single thing.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

I posted "other" because nothing on this list really bothers me about myself. I figure with looks, either you got em or you don't, and I don't so i've just come to terms...BUT I do obsess over my mouth somewhat. I would love a "little" mouth like Scarlet Johansen's with the full lips. Oh yeh and the bunions have got to go. I wouldn't mind putting a slight little upturn to my nose either...I could prob go on here... :um


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

My acne scars, definitely.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Not being attractive enough, generally. I would, more specifically, alter my jawline and cheeks if possible. My head is too round.. I look like Charlie Brown. God knows I don't need any added boobage, though.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

> I posted "other" because nothing on this list really bothers me about myself. I figure with looks, either you got em or you don't, and I don't so i've just come to terms...BUT I do obsess over my mouth somewhat. I would love a "little" mouth like Scarlet Johansen's with the full lips. Oh yeh and the bunions have got to go. I wouldn't mind putting a slight little upturn to my nose either...I could prob go on here...


You are pefect in everyway!!....except those bunions...THOSE NASTY THANGS HAVE GOT TO GO!

I put weight. I've lost 25 and if I can lose another 25, I just know I'll get more looks, and as crass as it sounds, more looks equals more dates and what not. Oh, and confidence too.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I took the cheap way out and put more attractive, because I'm butt ugly.

Although I probably should have chosen to change my hair (which I hate), my eyes (just because contacts/glasses are an expensive pain), or my ****ing scars. But then I'd still be butt ugly without the scars on my face.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I voted for weight. Even though I'm fairly happy with myself (and I know that changing anything about me physically won't change how I feel about myself...), I could stand to lose some weight, if nothing more than to be more healthy in general.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I thought about picking weight, but weight is something we have control over, so if I really wanted to lose weight, I would.



Formerly Artie said:


> Extremely good-looking? lol. I don't believe I've ever seen a pic of you before. But don't worry. I'm only curious, not gay or anything.


I prefer the anonymity of people not knowing what I look like, but a lot of people used to tell me I looked like Jim Croce. So just imagine an old Jim Croce. :lol


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

^^^ It seems like too-pretty people have it rough also. Not taken seriously, just wanted for sex by the opposite sex, stared at, and others being jealous of them and thinking they have it easy just because of their looks. :stu


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

errr, not being attractive enough. I guess specifically my biggest problem is androgyny. If I were less androgynous, I would at least look average. But hey I guess some people are into androgyny, or at least not bothered with it so much. 

However, if I had to choose one body part to change, I'd change my eyes. I think if you have nice eyes it makes a dramatic difference in your overall appearance. Unfortunately, my eyes are way puny compared to my ginormous hatchet-face. They're like little raisins hiding behind my prominent brow. Oh, and they're too close together :sigh

Wow, give me a chance to criticize myself and I go way overboard :lol


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

embers said:


> ^^^ It seems like too-pretty people have it rough also. Not taken seriously, just wanted for sex by the opposite sex, stared at, and others being jealous of them and thinking they have it easy just because of their looks. :stu


yeah, i kind of agree, i have some friends that get a lot of unwanted attention so i can see how that would be hard. but being so hideously ugly that i'm invisible to most guys i feel is much worse .


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Maslow said:


> Since I'm tall and extremely good looking, I chose eyes. My vision is getting pretty bad.
> 
> Well, I am tall, anyway! :lol


We need pics Dave!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

All of the above.

I could probably skip the "Breast augmentation or reduction," though.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

njodis said:


> All of the above.
> 
> I could probably skip the "Breast augmentation or reduction," though.


:lol Funny

you're very cute, you don't need any work.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I guess I'd go with hair.

I'm just waiting for all you young dudes on SAS to turn into old guys and find out the nasty fate that awaits many of you. I used to have really thick hair (quite long too) and never imagined what the future held.


----------



## su0iruc (Aug 25, 2007)

I'd change my weight. I'm a skinny guy at the moment. Currently working on gaining some muscle mass.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I selected "other". Somehow I ended up with the neck of a giraffe instead of a human. Other than that, I guess I'm fairly happy with how I look.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I'd like to have perfect teeth.

and a smaller penis.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Another half-inch or inch of height and about +25lbs of muscle and I'll be happy


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Becky said:


> Maslow said:
> 
> 
> > Since I'm tall and extremely good looking, I chose eyes. My vision is getting pretty bad.
> ...


Well, okay... here's a recent pic:


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

^^^ :lol


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

It's a shame that so many women here think they're not attractive. I've seen many here, and sure, there may be a few minor flaws here and there, but what person on the planet doesn't have minor flaws? If I had a girlfriend who was average, above-average, or attractive, I don't think I'd want them to change, as far as surgery goes anyway. I can appreciate one's own look much better that way.

And lol njodis. That's pretty funny. I think I'd want slightly bigger breasts myself, but working out can probably solve that.

edit: I didn't mean to say breasts. I meant to say pectorals.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

lol Maslow. Is that really you though?

It has a Bob Dylan/John Denver folksy look to it.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Way to back out Dave! LOL.

I'd like boob implants. Nothing huge though, no way, I'm too self-conscious for that. I wouldn't want people talking to my boobs.

Oh snap I think I'm turning myself on just talking about it. Did I just say that out loud?


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Maslow said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> > Maslow said:
> ...


You stinker :spank


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Coco, since I have my swear-filter turned on for self-amusement, I thought you said F'n implants, but then it occurred to me that boobs are probably censored on here. Weird.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

can i vote more than once?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Teeth because mine are literally falling apart. I guess if it bothered me enough I'd go back to the dentist though.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

ancient master said:


> can i vote more than once?


Well, I could have done it that way, but I just wanted to see what thing people would change the most if they only had one option. Otherwise, people would probably be choosing all or most of the options.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Height, I'm only 5'7 while my friends are all 6'. I don't think in reality I'd change it though, the option would be cool though.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

well.

tough question.

i have very severe acne scars. that is the most obvious thing to change.

would i if i had the opportunity? i dont know. i really dont. ive come to terms with the situation.

to put it simply...if someone could wave a magic wand and take away my scars, id spend the rest of my life wondering whether any new friend would have liked the odun with acne scars..


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

MouseWithoutKeyboard said:


> Height, I'm only 5'7 while my friends are all 6'. I don't think in reality I'd change it though, the option would be cool though.


lucky. i'm 5' 4"


----------



## rabbit07 (Nov 8, 2007)

I could stand to be a few inches shorter..I'm 5'9", but that adds to my SA because all my friends are short and I always feel like I stand out!

I also wish my smile were wider. I would love a smile like Julia Roberts or Cameron Diaz. Even if I think I'm smiling, I look in a mirror, but my mouth does not stretch very far :-(

I have very fine hair so I would wish for thicker, healthier hair. I cannot do much with my hair, nothing really makes it good.

I have pretty straight teeth, but I had braces long ago, and one of my two front teeth is a little shorter than the other. I also think my mouth is a little lopsided, because when I smile, it doesn't look symmetrical. 

Would I be happier if I were shorter, had a wide smile, thick hair, perfect teeth, and a symmetrical mouth? Probably not..I feel like I would be, but I would probably just have other things in mind that I would want to change. :troll


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Other.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I love being short because I feel like I can hide and blend in well that well. lol. I'm 5'2". I've always liked shorter than average guys too.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

That's exactly why I hate being tall.


----------



## Djinn (Dec 1, 2007)

I have freakishly large calves. They've always bothered me.


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I love being short because I feel like I can hide and blend in.


me too


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

rabbit07 said:


> I also wish my smile were wider. I would love a smile like Julia Roberts or Cameron Diaz.


Why? Julia Roberts has a freakishly wide mouth. It's very horse-like, actually.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I think Julia Roberts' mouth, as well as the rest of her, is gorgeous.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i wish i could have arnold's physique, circa 1980s


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

only 1 thing!! I have so many things I would like to change. Teeth (need to get braces to close the wide *** gap in front), nose (slightly off center :_( ), weight (I need to put on 15 pounds).


----------



## saysomething (Oct 24, 2007)

I sort of wish my ears were smaller, as it is now I look pretty funny with my hair up. Can you say bat like. My hair is pretty long though so I can cover it up for the most part. I wish my vision was 20/20 also, I'm so tired of contacts.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I hate being nearsighted.


----------



## rabbit07 (Nov 8, 2007)

Yes Julia Roberts does have a huge smile, but I'd rather have a crazy wide smile than a small smile. Having a big smile makes it easier to talk to others and laugh. :lol It just would seem to make everything a lot easier..


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

The only thing I'd like to change is weight. I need to lose some.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I could definitely stand to lose about 15 to 20 pounds, but cant seem to quite get there. :sigh

Boob job... :eek not me.

Teeth? Not horrible but not pearl white Julia Roberts teeth either.

I am fine with my nose.

My eyes are probably one of my best features, an odd hazel-green.

I have too thick, too curly (not in a good curly way but in a frizzy ugly way) hair that I despise.

Until recently I have always had rather good skin but its gotten somewhat blotchy lately, not sure what is up with that. But I have pretty nice skin overall.

Not being attractive enough? yeah probably but I dont know how much of that is in my head vs. reality since my thinking is rather biased and skewed on the subject.

Frankly, if I could just drop some weight I would be fine with myself. But I must not be too bad, my husband seems to love me the way I am.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

To all the people that want to lose weight, just send your fat tissue to me. I could use some.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

They sell it at McDonalds, Formerly Artie.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I have a lot I would change if I could. I'm deathly pale, and could stand to be a bit... healthier looking, in the skin tone realm. My pale skin contrasts with the fact that I have brown hair and brown eyes, so either I would be tanner or stay pale and change my eyes blue and my hair blonde. I want to get back to 120 (now I'm around 150), that was what I weighed when I was a vegetarian and I was so amazingly skinny. If I'm stuck being model-tall (5'10) then I want to be model-skinny too. I'm a size 10 right now, and it kills me. I wish I were thinner, if I just had the goddamn willpower. I wish I had narrower hips too, they just are ridiculous right now, I look like a pear. I have a big nose, it's not misshapen, it's just way too big. It takes over my face so all anyone notices is my Cyrano nose.

Nobody's ever let me articulate every way I hate my body. It actually feels nice.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I put skin color because I am WAY pale, but actually multiple things on the list apply. My nose is a little asymmetrical, I have a little cellulite on my thighs, I wish my boobs were bigger, I have bunions, I have acne, and I have an overbite. Hmmm I guess that's all.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Height, definitely.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm only 5'5", but I just went with the "more attractive" option as a catch-all. Otherwise I suppose I would have gone with height.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

oh god, now i have a chipped front tooth. really badly chipped.

*dies*


----------

